# Panting & Pacing older golden



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Duke, my 12 year 7 month old golden has taken to panting and pacing during the night. Sometimes it's because he needs to go out, but when I get up to let him out he lays down and doesn't want to go out. I have to wait for him to be in the upstairs hallway and then get him downstairs and outside. It could take up to 90 minutes to finally get him out at(3:00am) .... This has been going on for a couple of weeks, and it's starting to drive me crazy. Anybody experience this with an older golden?

Thanks!
Christine


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Reilly (who will be 12 in September) has started panting during the night, too, in the last few months and we don't know what to make of it either. And last night, he was at the door in the kitchen barking at 3:00 in the morning to go out!  Not sure what that was all about either - he didn't potty that much, and he had been out just before we went to bed, so we have no idea what is going on with him? It will be interesting to see the responses to this.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

This is something that happens to many senior pets, sometimes as part of cognitive decline. I would highly recommend discussing this with your vet (or a vet who specializes in seniors). There are some behavior protocol as well as pharmacological options available to help these dogs. 

As obviously it's no fun for your dog either... give your vet a call ASAP. I would lean towards a specialist over your regular vet...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

On a few occasions my then senior Sam would bark to go out in the middle of the night, though he was never pacing and panting. He wouldn't go potty when I let him out, but would check the yard as if he'd heard something suspicious. He'd satisfy himself that everything was ok and come back inside. He'd never done this as a young dog, just a few times in the last year before he passed.

You should probably get your boy Vet checked. Panting and pacing can be a sign of pain or discomfort...or it could be the heat. He may not tolerate the heat as well as he used to. I know these last few weeks have been terribly hot here in MD and sleeping at night has been too comfortable lately.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you have a air conditioned home?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I was wondering about heat, and cognitive. Also it could be (sorry to say) a sign of pain. They can not get comfortable. My friends dog approaching 15, was doing that, she upped her from 1/2 a Rimadyl to a full one and it stopped. 

So hard with our older loved ones. They just can't tell us. 

Ann


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Our Dylan 12 1/2 does the panting and pacing, especially when I clean his ears.
He has never liked his ears cleaned but would always run and hide from me.
Also he doesn't do the panting and pacing at night.
Our vet checked him in April and found nothing unusual, but if the panting was to get worse, get him in ASAP.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Please do see your vet. My 11 1/2 year old had cancer and at the end it was the panting and not being able to settle down which were the signs that it was time. He had been on heavy pain meds and finally they didn't work any more. Hope all it well with you baby.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

ATthat age, i would get to a vet., spencer would get up durning the night, to drink water more often, soon after the cancer was found, he was up and down alot durning he night time.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It may be a cognitive disorder. We had a rescue in our program who did that at night, and only at night. He was put on Prozac (after all medical issues were ruled out) and the behavior stopped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dukes mommy*

Dukes Mommy

Lots of good thoughts here, I hope they help Duke and you!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking pain or discomfort as well. The other thing is his bed. Does he have a bed and is it cushioned nicely? As our pups get older and become seniors, it's time to soften their beds so they're more comfortable as well.

Poor babies! It is hard to watch them get older and less capable of doing things than before. Don't be too impatient with them - once they're gone, they're gone. (I know how hard it is, but all too soon, you'll be missing it. I guarantee it)


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies. Yes, we do have air conditioning and we leave it on even while we are at work so it is cool for Duke. He has an huge appetite, can't wait to eat his food. He's fine during the day, in fact I'm home with him now and he snoring on the couch with not a care in the world. He likes to sleep in the carpeted floore between the bed and dresser. I've tried putting his daytime bed there at night but he will then avoid and sleep elsewhere in the room. He does settled down when we lift him on the bed.

He had ultrasounds and x-rays done in May of this year and the Vet said he has the healthiest organs for a 12.5 year old golden, no masses, no blockages. All his bloodwork came back fine too. My daughter, a vet tech seems to think it's doggie dementia.....:doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd also suggest seeing a specialist. Panting/pacing are classic signs of pain and/or anxiety. Lots of dogs with age-related cognitive decline are worse at night -- it's a sort of canine Sun Downers like with Alzheimer's.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe check for cushings. When it manifested in Katie she started doing that. 

http://www.bullwrinkle.com/Assets/Health%20Topics/cushings-disease-in-dogs.htm

*What are the Symptoms of Cushing's?*

Typical physical symptoms include:

Increased/excessive drinking (polydipsia or PD) 
Increased/excessive urination (polyuria or PU) 
*Increased/excessive appetite (polyphagia)* 
enlarged, distended abdomen 
muscle weakness (most commonly in the back legs) 
thinning hair (alopecia--usually evenly distributed) and lack of new hair growth 
thinning skin 
"skull-like" appearance of head 
hyperpigmentation of skin 
calcified skin bumps 
obesity 
chronic or frequent infections (most notably pancreatitis, urinary tract infections, strep throat, and staph infections) 
Behavioral symptoms include:

lethargy/decreased activity 
*increased panting* 
*seeking out of cool sleeping surfaces (bathroom tiles, etc.) *
*disturbance of the sleep/wake pattern (increased sleeping during the day, restlessness at night) *
decreased interaction with owners


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Duke's Mommy said:


> My daughter, a vet tech seems to think it's doggie dementia.....:doh:


your daughter maybe right, it what I first thought when I read your post. Proberly worth another trip to the vet as there can be medication that helps dogs with this.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My old guy started doing this, as well as digging at the carpet, and my vet said it was canine cognitive dysfunction from age. I didn't want to give him pharmaceuticals, so I found Cholodin. After three days on Cholodin, all the dementia symptoms disappeared, never to return as long as I kept him on the choline supplement. The least expensive place I found it was www.entirelypets.com and I bought the giant jar for economy's sake. Hope Duke can rest and relax soon....it breaks your heart to witness the pacing and panting.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

[quote
My old guy started doing this, as well as digging at the carpet, and my vet said it was canine cognitive dysfunction from age. I didn't want to give him pharmaceuticals, so I found Cholodin. After three days on Cholodin, all the dementia symptoms disappeared, never to return as long as I kept him on the choline supplement. The least expensive place I found it was www.entirelypets.com and I bought the giant jar for economy's sake. Hope Duke can rest and relax soon....it breaks your heart to witness the pacing and panting. 
][/quote]

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for posting this! I am not the original poster, but I did post earlier that we are seeing the same things in our Reilly lately and also some symptoms in our recent almost-15 year old golden rescue. Since I already shop at entirelypets.com, I have already ordered some Cholodin for them. I read some reviews on it on another website and they were all VERY favorable. Thank you again! I am always amazed at the amount of knowledge on this messge board!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I have also used Cholodin on our 13 year old and the difference was amazing. We also saw no side effects.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Finn's Fan - THANK YOU!!!! I just ordered the Cholodin for Duke. Should get it by Monday. I researched Cholodin and can't find a bad/unfavorable review anywhere. Can't wait to start him on it. :wavey: Thanks again.


----------

